# ready for some



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so whos ready for those long summer nights on the lake??!!

i know i am!!
:texasflag


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

Forget the long summer nights. I am ready for the shallow water spawn shoot during the day.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I am ready for the spring to get here so we can start strokin those spawning gar.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Agreed all around!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah man, I'm ready. Ran my boat 2 days straight out in West Texas, doing a lake topo. That water is sure cold, still seen carp up in the reeds. I'm ready for some warmer water for sure.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Just hope I got my boat ready by the time its on


----------

